# Polaris and my 1st big snow this morning!!!



## Sobie2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got 8" of heavy wet snow overnight. 1st real now for my brand new 2007 Polaris 800 Sportsman and I believe 60" (maybe 54") Country Style plow. I've got about a 900' long uphill steep driveway.

How did it do? Awesome. At first I had the plow on the 1st hole off center and I the snow wasn't moving over, so I had to crank the plow all the way over to the 2nd hole off center and then the snow was flying!!! 

I had power and traction (stock tires) on snow that compacts and turns slick even plowing uphill. I am happy but and looking to get a set of ATV super stud v-bar chains for the ice.

I don't know how a smaller ATV would handle the type of snow we have here in Coastal Southeast AK, but I am happy with the 800.

Sobie2


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad to here that you had good luck with your ATV and plow. But I do think a 500 could handle 8'' of heavy snow.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

how bout some cool tracks for that polaris


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

for the price of tracks id buy another quad and plow tandem imo, it snowed lastnight , so now i have to test my buggy.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

pics?......


----------

